
How is it possible that guns are less regulated than startups? - orochi235
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/2/16405168/guns-less-regulated-than-startups
======
orochi235
Am I the only one who finds this editorial morally repugnant, especially
considering it was written by a VC who runs a fund that specifically invests
in startups facing "regulatory challenges?"

